# How long before your HCG levels dropped to 0



## lynneywings

Hi there I had a miscarriage 10th January at 11+2 (baby had died at 9+2). I had medical management and am only lightly spotting at the moment (Nearly 2 weeks later)
I keep doing a pregnancy test every morning and it is still coming up positive. I hear you do not ovulate until HCG drops to 0.
How long did it take you guys until you were no longer testing pregnant? Am desperate to be pregnant again, but do not want to try until have been through one cycle. 
Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Krissy27

lynneywings said:


> Hi there I had a miscarriage 10th January at 11+2 (baby had died at 9+2). I had medical management and am only lightly spotting at the moment (Nearly 2 weeks later)
> I keep doing a pregnancy test every morning and it is still coming up positive. I hear you do not ovulate until HCG drops to 0.
> How long did it take you guys until you were no longer testing pregnant? Am desperate to be pregnant again, but do not want to try until have been through one cycle.
> Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks

It took 8 weeks post D&C for my levels to go back to zero and I never ovulated, AF came right away when it hit zero, Better Luck to you!


----------



## kittiyara

I had a D&C last Friday. My hcg was 430 the day before procedure and 7 days later it was an 11. So I'm assuming right now (9 days later) its probably at zero. If your hcg level was high it will take a bit longer. Do you remember what is was? You might be able to ask your doc to send you for blood work to check your level now. Good luck - AF will be here before you know it.


----------



## lynneywings

Thanks girls, Krissy yours took ages, bet you thought they would never go down. I have never looked forward to getting my period so much am desperate to try again! 

Kittiyara, thanks for that, how far along were you, if you don't mind me asking. They haven't tested my bloods yet, they told me to ring the hospital after 3 weeks and if pregnancy test is still positive they will bring me in for tests! Never thought I would be doing pregnancy tests praying for a negative. Am so sorry for both your losses, at least we know how we are all falling. Wish you both luck and hope you are holding your precious bundles in the near future x x x


----------



## kittiyara

I was six weeks exactly on the day of the d&c. But I had a blighted ovum - so there was no baby, just a sac and little placenta. Thats why my numbers were so low. Are you going to wait one or two cycles?? I'm nervous to try too early. I DO NOT wanna go through another procedure.


----------



## lynneywings

I am going to wait just one full cycle. I have a friend who conceived 2 weeks after her miscarriage, she is now 30 weeks! I would rather wait thou, it would be awful to have another one because my body was not ready for it. How long are you going to wait to try again? Was so looking forward to being a mummy in July, its like all my plans and hope have been taken away :( x


----------



## kittiyara

I know. I was so looking forward to being mommy in september. We re going to wait 2 cycles, I think.


----------



## Miss Redknob

lynneywings said:


> Hi there I had a miscarriage 10th January at 11+2 (baby had died at 9+2). I had medical management and am only lightly spotting at the moment (Nearly 2 weeks later)
> I keep doing a pregnancy test every morning and it is still coming up positive. I hear you do not ovulate until HCG drops to 0.
> How long did it take you guys until you were no longer testing pregnant? Am desperate to be pregnant again, but do not want to try until have been through one cycle.
> Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks

Hi Lynneywings, so sorry for your loss :hugs: I had a MMC on the 10th January as well I was 10 weeks but baby died at 8+4. I had a d&c on the 11th January and have only just stopped bleeding 2 days ago (26th Jan). I did a HPT & OPK on the 25th Jan and they were both dark positives. I did another HPT & OPK this morning and they are a lot lighter but the HPT is still positive.

Dh and I are the same, we are desperate to be pregnant again.


----------



## booth19

Ladies, I have had to go to hospital every few days for blood test to check levels go below 25, I had natural MC at 10.5 weeks and my hospital have told me they won't dishcharge me until they are below as new protocol!!

As for waiting I think all a matter of choice, unfortunatley I am a little older and don't want to wait so will start straight away but it is a very personal choice x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry about your loss Booth :hugs: So did they say that you can fall pregnant with HCG in your system below 25??


----------



## emily311287

i mmc on the 20th dec, still bleeding and am waiting for a negative test - doc told me it can take up 2 7 weeks for a test 2 come back negative x x


----------



## booth19

Once below 25 then negligible and cycle should get back to normal, and yes no reason you can't get pregnant and apparently as your body used to it for the first 4 - 6 weeks you are a little more fertile!! :)


----------



## lynneywings

Hi,thanks for your responses. Am sorry for all your losses, its such a hard thing to go through. I have got my BFN now, 16 days after my miscarriage. Have never wanted a BFN so much before, oh the irony! Waiting for my period now, not sure if I will ovulate before then, can't wait to be pregnant again it is consuming my every thought, am not good at waiting grr! Good luck to you all x x


----------



## booth19

Good luck, i know what you mean i can't wait for first AF and then the CB monitor will be out again:)


----------

